# Hurricane Sandy Insurance Claims



## Marcus Anthony Roofing (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks in advance for your contribution.

I am working my first big insurance loss. I have done 60 wind or hail claims in the past year, have gad a really good success rate, only 1 claim denied.
I am working a new one. It is a church, 230 square. The roof is GAF asphalt, Slateline I believe. Gutters are copper, all will need to be taken down, don't see themgoing back uo in good condition. If we cut them off in sections we would lose length re hanging them. 
The steeple is 80 feet to the eave, about 40 to the peak. I do not rite in exactimate, I am curious if there is a line item for this.
There is also a round roof, is there a line item and higher waste factor on this?
The siding is brick, all the counter needs to be done over in copper. 
I have the following trades for over head and profit-
tin knocker
roofer
flat roofer
scaffolding company
gutter
crane and boom operator

interior
plaster
ceiling texture
paint and prime
hardwood floors 
I read grumpy's blog on pricing roofs, I just don't want to leave a penny on the table.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

You are not required to use Xactimate or any other pundit insurance software. If you want to put your estimate in line item format to correctly spell out your scope of work, you could do so in excel or a number of other methods. A public adjuster in Houston has written an estimating program that is quite nice and easy to use called iscope. You can use whatever pricing you want, create your own assemblies, macros, the whole nine yards. It spits out a very easy to read estimate to provide to the carrier. Do NOT try to line item the steeple. Break down your actually, including your O&P and submit it into your estimate including all applicable safety requirements, lifts, scaffolding, etc. I see contractors get hung up on Xactimate, simsol, or other programs. Uneducated, inexperienced, lazy, and brainwashed adjusters will try to force the issue. Only you know what it will take for your business to profit from this job. Don't get sucked into the vortex. O/P is a no brainer on this, but It is an absolute on all of my claims regardless of trades.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I use a excell spreadsheet that lines items all materials and rented equipment etc... 

Take this with a grain of salt because situations like this are part of the reason I hate insurance work but I would line item additional labor for the steeple area, and line item rental fees on the cherry picker plus any unusual setup/protection.


----------

